# Alberta Health Service MCP's



## ditchdoc125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys!

As some of you know, Alberta Health Services is responsible for all EMS in the province of Alberta. Recently they published the provincial medical control protocols, standard for all practitioners in Alberta. In a surprising, but so far well recieved move, they have developed an iPhone/iPod/iPad application as a great reference for practitioners. You can find in on itunes, or go to http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/ahs-ems-medical-control-protocols/id413312484?mt=8. Feel free to take a look, in Alberta or not!

Anyone else have a similar app in their area? Thoughts about EMS protocols meeting the new age? What other areas do you think EMS may develop similar apps?

Stay safe!


----------



## ukcanuck (Feb 4, 2011)

for BC medics there is an app called oddly enough "BC Medic" that sorts the protocols for your level into an app that is quite easy 
Only problem is that it will only access your level and not all levels and you need an EMALB log on ID to get the protocols
Apart from that neat little app for studying during the down times


----------

